# Beagle found on Drummond Island



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

See Michigan Beagler site for person who found a beagle on Drummond Island. If i get the phone number I'll post it.


----------



## sgc (Oct 21, 2007)

I believe the owner was found.


----------

